# Design this logo for $$



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a customer come to me with a name only and wants a logo. I'm way too new to do anything nice looking so I'm willing to sub it out to someone. Can't afford to pay a professional company to do it so I'm looking for ideas. They r setting up a web site as well. The name he gave me was:

Spirit Pro Shop


----------



## thom7215 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ive never used it but I know there are people on www.fiverr.com that do exactly what you are looking for for cheap.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

You can find great artists on Odesk.com I've also had great successes with artists on 99designs.com


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Rookie blinger said:


> I had a customer come to me with a name only and wants a logo. I'm way too new to do anything nice looking so I'm willing to sub it out to someone. Can't afford to pay a professional company to do it so I'm looking for ideas. They r setting up a web site as well. The name he gave me was:
> 
> Spirit Pro Shop


What is the business about?


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Well since the information was very limited ? heres a starting point ...


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry I should have given more info. It is a small company that was created to sell spirit industry apparel items. Cheer and dance related T shirts, sports bras, tank tops, shorts, warm ups, rhinestone designs. Geared for competition cheerleading gyms, gymnastics gyms and school teams as well. 
I have used fiverr before with not much success. I will take a look at the others tho. Thx for the info.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Rick; contact me by pm I've got a design that'll work for you...


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the submission Jon. Just waiting to hear back on what my guy decides to use.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

